# Good Pet Insurance?



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We are in the process of registering Our Little Azor and need good,comprehensive pet insurance. Can anyone suggest companies offering cover for his vets' bills and to compensate anyone who is frightened to death on seeing our gentle giant?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We are in the process of registering Our Little Azor and need good,comprehensive pet insurance. Can anyone suggest companies offering cover for his vets' bills and to compensate anyone who is frightened to death on seeing our gentle giant?


Hey there!
Never got pet insurance, but I would've done if I'd thought about it earlier. Oker's going to be 16 this year (not until October, but still!) so not much point now I thnk. Went to the vet with him this morning and looks like he's still good for a while!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hey there!
> Never got pet insurance, but I would've done if I'd thought about it earlier. Oker's going to be 16 this year (not until October, but still!) so not much point now I thnk. Went to the vet with him this morning and looks like he's still good for a while!!


Hiya!! Went to the vet with Our Little Azor this morning too. We're starting the process of registering him as perro peligroso which should be fun as we have to have psychological tests!! Sixteen is quite an age for a dog, hope OLA stays healthy that long.
We've always paid vets' bills as and when but we need a comprehensive insurance to register. It makes sense, really. OLA isn't named as a perro peligroso but has all the characteristics. He'd probably lick you to death, though. But he is rather large and I can understand people being wary of him.


----------

